# CUBE Stereo Steuersatz FSA ORBIT Z 1.5  Problem !



## Plextor (6. März 2008)

Moin moin,
bin ja gerade am Bike aufbauen, ein Stereo Modell.

Da war bereits ein Steuersatz im Rahmen eingepreßt der FSA Orbit Z 1.5  (wie orig ab Werk) 

Nun wollte ich die neue Rock Shox Pike Gabel verbauen, jedoch paßte der Gabelkonus nicht gleich aufden Gabelschaft.

Musste ich  mit einem Rohr aufpressen (Hammer)  ;-) 

Nun habe ich jedoch für mein Verständniss ein zu großes Spaltmaß da unten !?

Schaut Euch mal die Bilder an.

Das Lager sitz viel zu hoch auf dem Gabelkonusdeckel und nicht "schmatzend" komplett auf den Flanken vom Konus.

Ob sich da noch etwas reindrückt, wenn ich von Oben die Gabelkralle anzieh ?? 

Da sind auch noch so 2 Gummiringe dabei, die drehen sich bei jeder Umdrehung am Lenker auch sofort wieder raus.   Das kann doch net gewollt sein *g* 

Was meint Ihr ?   hab schon bissel mit Schmirgel den Gabelkonusdeckel bearbeitet, das Lager liegt ein bissel besser auf jedoch noch nicht komplett.

Für Tips oder Vergleich Bilder, wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Plextor (7. März 2008)

ja so wie es aussieht, ist der untere Gabelkonus zu groß und das Lager zu klein    wenn ich den oberen geschlitzten Messing Konus auf den unteren halte, welche ja eigentlich gleich sein sollten vom Durchmesser! Dann sieht mann, daß der untere etwas größer ist.   Argh  

Was mich jetzt noch wundert, die Rock Shox Pike Gabel wird am Gabelschaft nach unten hin, dicker vom Durchmesser !! so das der Gabelkonus da auch bis nach unten geschlagen/getrieben *g* werden muss.

Mh hab mich schon mit dem verkaufenden Händler via Internet mit Bilder, auseinandergesetzt.  Nun heißt es abwarten und auf Antwort hoffen.  ICH WILL DOCH WEITER AUFBAUEN !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (8. März 2008)

also,
ich verstehe dein problem nicht ganz aber:

der gabelkonus muss schon kräftig bis auf die krone aufgeschlagen werden. normalerweise sitzt alles erst richtig, wenn du den vorbau montierts und mit der kralle das lagerspiel einstellst.

da fällt mir ein: das lager hat eine gefaste seite und eine kantige. die gefaste seite muss unten auch nach unten schauen - vielleicht sitzt das lager genau verkehrt herum. oben gilt das analog.

zu den gummidichtungen. die sitzen richtigerweise aussen über dem spalt. das heißt, du musst die ringe erst übers steuerohr ziehen, gabel und steuerrohr zusammenbauen und wenn alles sitzt schiebst du die ringe über den spalt.

lg
fury9


----------



## franz_fn (8. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich baue zur Zeit den Steuersatz in ein Cube AMS 125 mit Fox Talas ein. Dabei kam ich mit den Gummiringen auch nicht si richtig zurecht. Vielen Dank für den Tip!!!

franz_fn


----------



## Plextor (8. März 2008)

fury9 schrieb:


> also,
> ich verstehe dein problem nicht ganz aber:
> 
> der gabelkonus muss schon kräftig bis auf die krone aufgeschlagen werden. normalerweise sitzt alles erst richtig, wenn du den vorbau montierts und mit der kralle das lagerspiel einstellst.
> ...



Hi fury9,
ja mein Prob. ist, daß das untere Lager sich vom Winkel der "gefasten" Seite nicht mit dem vom Gabelkonus übereinstimmt! Den Gabelkonus habe ich unten auf die Gabelkrone augeschlagen, nun kann ich das Lager als nächstes raufschieben, jedoch geht es nicht ganz runter.

Denke ich habe ein verkehrten Gabelkonus bekommen, da der Winkel abweicht, oben paßt es perfekt, da ist der geschlitze Messing Konus.  Selbst mit der Kralle würde ich das Lagerspiel nicht einstellen können, da nix paßt unten.  Habe mit meinem Händler gesprochen, er schickt mir einen neuen Steuersatz runter.  Ich werde berichten..... so long  and have a nice Weekend.

Alex


----------



## Fury (9. März 2008)

@Plextor

kannst du mal ein bild nur vom gabelkonus (am besten beide seiten) einstellen? vom lager (beide seiten) vielleicht ebenso?
das würde mich mal interessieren... 

ich weiss es nicht, aber hast du vielleicht oben und unten vertauscht? kann eigentlich ja nicht sein, das würdest du sofort merken... aber ich frag halt mal...

lg
fury9


----------

